# Belarus air cooled diesels?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Anyone here use a Belarus tractor? How does the air cooled diesel run? Do they get hot?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

deutz used an air cooled deisel worked good as long as you kept them clean. i've never seen a belarus air cooled but theres a belarus dealer close by i'll check with him


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

From what a Canadian friend tells me; those Belarus aircooled tractors are tough old goats that work VERY well in extreme cold climates. Any aircooled diesel you are going to have to periodically ensure the air jackets are cleaned out and open.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

They were a big "fad" here at aone time, but none around anymore..........they just could not stand the heat. FWIH they work best in colder climates..........but in thre south well, its just too hot, especially dragging a plow opr disk or bush hog around all day long.....


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i guess they did make a few of them http://www.belarus.com they have most of the models listed there


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

The Belarus was Russian made and looks pretty rough. The castings are bulky and awkward when compared to american made tractors. If you are mechanically inclined you could get some cheap HP, if not, you get a major head-ache!


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

my uncle had a belarus was great tractor lot poer and worked good till it broke swn n was hard get parts for but ive heard noe thy r easier get parts for thy are a cheap HP tractor


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

If you have a dealer handy, shouldn't be to hard to get parts for now, but they don't perform like a Deere or Ford or CaseIH.
A neighborhad a 93HP model, dynoed at 103, but when put to heavy work would not hold up. (He was useing one of those "Merry Crusher" brand tiller things). A 80 HP Ford would run the machine all day and not break a sweat. The problem was that the Belarus's torque peak was @ 1400 RPM, but the peak HP developed at 2200 RPM. Whe the tractor had to actually work the engine would slow down to the torque band, but didn't have enough power to keep running. In hard going it would stall, and it broke numorous PTO housings. He had to get rid of it.


----------



## bobsacks (Dec 18, 2006)

We used to be a Belarus dealer and we sold a ton of them over the years. The 800 and 900 series were the best. Those things ran like a tank. We actually had one guy who cracked/broke his crank shaft. He ended up just tightening down the main bearings and running it the rest of the season.


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Belarus sold like Calamine at a Poison Ivy festival around here for 2-3 years.

Now they are for sale everywhere, and cheap.

The call of cheap Horsepower can't be ignored.

The problem now is parts and service.

My Neighbor bought one and ran the snot out of it.
It was reliable, and hadlots of Grunt in the black Mud.

Recently he blew out the front drive axle.
Parts will cost more than the thing is worth if they can be found.


I wish there was better support for them, they run like a TOP, and run well in the cold without drama.

The lack of support has killed sales around here.

The same thing is happening with "Same' "Tractors.

It's the old Deutz Mill in a compact Orchard tractor.
Keep the air passages clean and they run untill ya break something in the driveline...then it's time to pay out the nose!

Merry Christmas!!!
Eddinberry


----------

